# Looking for info on extending a trailer furnace (oil) chimney (pipe)



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Like the title says, I just built basicaly a pole barn over a trailer and I need to extend the furnace exhaust pipe, up 42" just to get through the roofing, then how ever far I have to go above that.
Of course being a trailer furnace, the pipes are odd size, the center is 4 1/2" and the large outer pipe is 10 1/2". It only sticks up about 4" off the origonal trailer roof. 
Just wondering what you pro's have done if you've ever had to do it.
I am thinking using heavy wall 5" and making it fit, then using 10" over it as a double wall system?
thanks,
dave


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The space between the 4.5" and 10.5 inch is where the burner gets its combustion air from. So you can't make the space smaller, or yo won't get enough combustion air.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I understand what you are saying but that is not the case with this one, the 10" is capped off, and only sticks up above the origonal roof by about 3". I'm guessing the furnace will need a tune up after the taller pipe is put on. 
I will call a couple of oil companies in the hood tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try an RV supply place?


----------



## MechAcc (Feb 27, 2005)

Get the make and model number of the furnace. You must use the manufactures extension kit.

But, before you do have the furnace inspected and checked. If the heat exchanger leaks or is cracked there is no sense buying an extension kit for a defective furnace.


----------



## MechAcc (Feb 27, 2005)

Get the make and model number of the furnace. You must use the manufactures extension kit.

But, before you do have the furnace inspected and checked. If the heat exchanger leaks or is cracked there is no sense buying an extension kit for a defective furnace.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I talked to a reputable place today that specializes in mobile homes and got the 411 on what to do.
It's a miller trailer furnace that has been retro'd in. 
Thanks for the responses.


----------

